# shed



## peaches (Sep 24, 2011)

i have had my red for bout 5 months now. The breeder i bought her from said she was 2-3 months old when i got her so could she be 7-8 months old now and she went through one shed succesfull but now her shed will only come off in small bite her cage is 60 or 70% humidity and she eats ground turkey and wont take a pinky at all how could i get her shed off i suck her everyday for 30 minutes and she has a uv light


----------



## james.w (Sep 24, 2011)

How long has she been in shed?


----------



## peaches (Sep 24, 2011)

shes been in shed for maybe month or two but i was too conserned till now cause before it was coming off but just not all at once but now it not coming off as fast


----------



## james.w (Sep 24, 2011)

If she has been in shed for a month something is wrong either with your husbandry, diet, or her health. Can you post some pics of the enclosure and describe it and her diet?


----------



## peaches (Sep 24, 2011)

yeah i will post pictures in a little but right now he cage is a 6x2x3 i will make a bigger one when she is bigger there is bout 6-8 inches or cypress mulch, there is a 4ft uv buld that is a 10.0 reptisun and that is 20" away she has a hydrogen buld as a basking her basking is bout 110 her warm side is 90-95 and her cool side is 75-80 there is a larger tub at the cool side that is full of water with a rock in it for her to rest on, she is eating ground turkey and every once in a while she takes a hard boil egg and egg yolk she will not touch pinky or hoppers.


----------



## Steven. (Sep 24, 2011)

Have you tired giving her a warm bath every week?...


----------



## peaches (Sep 24, 2011)

Steven. said:


> Have you tired giving her a warm bath every week?...



yes i have i do a luk warm bath every other day up to her back here are the pictures

.....


----------



## james.w (Sep 24, 2011)

What are you using to measure temps and humidity? You need to vary the diet, are you dusting the turkey with calcium? Try getting some fruit in the diet.


----------



## peaches (Sep 24, 2011)

im using a ray gun to measure the temps and yes i dust the turkey with calcium and wat kind a fruits and veg. would i just give it to him plain or mix it up in the turkey and should i try feeding him hearts and livers


----------



## Steven. (Sep 24, 2011)

I don't have a red tegu. But i've read and heard that reds and blues need a good amount of fruits in their diet to help with their shedding and skin... Maybe you try some berries and sweet fruits like grapes and cherries...


----------



## peaches (Sep 24, 2011)

i will try it i just bought grapes for my beardies so i will mix it with her turkey tomorrow and see if she likes it


----------



## Steven. (Sep 24, 2011)

Keep us posted..


----------



## peaches (Sep 24, 2011)

will do. and would u be good to build an outside cage for her cause the humidity in florida is crasy?


----------



## james.w (Sep 24, 2011)

Are you in Florida? 

Your UVB looks a bit too far away and not pointing down. 

Here is a list of food - http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452#axzz1Q497VwII


----------



## JohnMatthew (Sep 24, 2011)

Nothing beats good old natural sunlight and high humidity for keeping these lizards healthy. You'll save quite a bit of money too not having to replace those crazy expensive light bulbs.


----------



## dcman530 (Sep 24, 2011)

I soak my black and white everyday for about 1-2 hours and has shed great every shed. It might be excessive but he looks great and they also absorbe the water in there body from jjust sitting in it.. Natural Sun light is a must in my book but also need the light as well..


----------



## Steven. (Sep 25, 2011)

I know what you mean about the florida wheather... I take kush out into his feeding cage everyday, which is outside by my pool area. He eats and then bask for couple of hours. then i bring him back inside.. He loves that sun. It gets maybe 90-95 degrees outside but his tanks is about 100-105.. then i have a card board box for his hide which stays about 85-90 degrees inside.. So he's always inside and out... I don't know how this will help him because i've only had him for about 4 days.. so no shedding yet...


----------



## peaches (Sep 25, 2011)

james.w said:


> Are you in Florida?
> 
> Your UVB looks a bit too far away and not pointing down.
> 
> Here is a list of food - http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=6452#axzz1Q497VwII



yes i am in florida and my uvb buld is 15" away from the mulch and how does it not look like its pointed straight down? how should i make it point straight down then
[attachment=3290]so this moring i went and got her turkey and mashed grapes in it with watermelon and she just took off on it she loves it i think i might try some new meat like livers or hearts. can they eat brains? amd her is a picture of her in the water might move it under her heat lamp


----------



## james.w (Sep 25, 2011)

Hang the fixture from the ceiling of the cage. It's hard to help when people aren't honest or don't know what they have. Earlier you said it was 20" away now its 15" away. Did you move it?


----------



## peaches (Sep 25, 2011)

yes i moved it down cause the box said it needed to be 15" so i moved it this morning


----------



## peaches (Sep 26, 2011)

peaches my red tegu she is doing much better i went to the store yesterday morning and bout dirt and sand and did the 50/50 mixture and i added a little mulch on top and that hold humidity really well. so today when i got home from school i went right to her cage and she was playing with the new substrate i like she really like but something i also noticed was that her shed is coming off really fast now so this is good im glad i switched substrate


----------



## nikkijeannn (Sep 26, 2011)

what do you guys think about crested gecko food? whould that be good for them?


----------



## james.w (Sep 26, 2011)

nikkijeannn said:


> what do you guys think about crested gecko food? whould that be good for them?



good for crested geckos, yes. good for tegus, no


----------

